# General Business Category > Scam Alert Forum >  Gaddafi's cousin needs your help!!!!!!!!!

## Citizen X

Now, please tell me, that absolutely noone will fall for this?

"From Ibrahim Mansour 
48 Omar Almokhtar Street
Tripoli, Libya  
amm_i@yahoo.com

Hello,
I ran into your contact with the help of my cousin Mutassim Gaddafi killed during the last fight to capture Sirte that led to death of Ghadafi last year.  Both of us  were fighting against the Free Libya Army  till the capture of and murder of the leader. Prior to my cousin's  death, He worked as the  recruitment channel and payment of foreign fighter  in West Africa countries. I have to find my ways here immediately after the death and i  am presently living in my cousin's secret House  after we lost to the NTC.
As a result of the situation in my country  and death of Ghadafi, I have want to remain here to save my life  to save my life . This information should be kept with absolute secrecy as i do not want anyone to know my present location.
On my reaching here , I  discovered from the document in his file that my late Cosine has made deposit of huge  sum of money  for a short period of time which he wanted to use for payment to Mercenary fighters and for  purchase of weapons. I have found also copies of other transactions and purchases which I will not like to disclose for now.
I am now writing you as a friend to my cousin to help me receive this money for investment in your country. I am presently concluding all necessary paperwork to transfer inheritance to my name which will allow me access to the funds. You should explain to me  return emails,  details of the business where you want to invest the money. I will prefer a partnership based on good understanding and fully presented in a contract.   The Opposition government is trying to freeze all the  account of most people that worked for the late leader and this might be included if we fail to do the necessary.    I want you to let me know what will be for you for helping me in this case .
Please get back to me through this email amm_i@yahoo.com  as soon as possible so that we can work it out. Send me your cell phone number so that I can call you at my convenient.
Salem,
Ibrahim Mansou"
*@ Ibrahim Mansou " Bloody agent! Come out, COME OUT, bxxxxxx, you've got rubbish in your trousers!"*

----------


## AndyD

> I discovered from the document in his file that my late Cosine has made deposit of huge sum of money


When he started on this Cosine tangent I saw it as a bad sine.

----------


## wynn

There may be true instances of large lumps of 'Gaddaffi' cash floating around, but not in this case baby.

The people that know about it have already sucked it up.

----------


## Citizen X

That was his trusted inner circle, in those last few days they were all making their get away in convoys of vehicles filled with money and gold! So someone out there is sipping some expensive champange courtesy of the colonel!

----------

